# Phoenix PB11 Speed Trigger



## MaineCentral (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi

Do I need to install this speed trigger? The Phoenix PB11 manual states: "In order for steam to play moving sounds you will need a reed switch connected to terminals 11 & 12" I do not plan to have any magnets or track activated devices on the layout and this installation is for a diesel. If I do NOT need to install it, is it ok to/or should I hook it up anyway? Bear in mind this is my first ever sound install. 

Thanks

Nate


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

do as Rob says. also i hope your using a dropin and a P8 sound all is good and less $ for your 38


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Call me Monday at my store and I'll explain it.

618.445.2970


----------



## MaineCentral (Feb 10, 2015)

Dick413 said:


> do as Rob says. also i hope your using a dropin and a P8 sound all is good and less $ for your 38


Hi, This is for my S4. G3x decoder with PB11. I've got the sound working on the bench. Everything hooked up and linked to to Airwire throttle. Works great. I guess my question was just, "do I need that speed trigger or not?" Since I'm not using magnets or anything along the tracks to active bells or whistles or anything. 

I'll chat with Robby on Monday. Thanks!


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

speed trigger is for steam
Mike


----------



## MaineCentral (Feb 10, 2015)

Mike M said:


> speed trigger is for steam
> Mike


That's what I thought, thanks!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear everything is working great.

On my first Phoenix/Airwire diesel installation in a USA SD40-2 everything went together great also. Bench tested it, put it on the track and it ran and sounded great. Then no sound. Before I opened it back up, I contacted MLS member Paul Burch for advice. He asked if maybe I had pushed the F8 button. Seems default settings are F7 for volume up and F8 for volume down.

All I had to do to fix my problem was press F7. 

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In the Phoenix setup there is a setting for auto chuff vs trigger.
My units are set for auto. you can specify this when ordering form Phoenix and have MTS turned off if you do not have the MTS system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean DCC turned off right? I don't think the manual says "MTS".

Just avoiding confusion.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The software program does say MTS, and this should be set to off even on DCC systems that are not MTS.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, I will have to go see the software again.

I looked for the oldest manual I could find on the model 97, and it does mention MTS, but after DCC. The opening page says:

DCC & The Model 97​ Diagrams, notes and tips for using older​ Phoenix Sound Boards with DCC or LGB’s MTS.​ ​ Phoenix Sound Systems, Inc.​ 3514 West Liberty Road​ Ann Arbor MI 48103​ www.phoenixsound.com​ phone: 800-651-2444​ fax: 734-662-0809​ e-mail: [email protected]​ ©2005-2007 Phoenix Sound Systems, Inc.​


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg this is from airwire:" Setting Up The P8 for 100% DCC Operation - Necessary ForDrop-In Operation
There are not many items that need to be changed. However, while you have the computer plugged
in you might wish to experiment with some of the other P8 options. Any changes made are stored
inside the P8 even with the power turned off.
Option Setting Action
MTS Mode Disabled Not used with DCC and can cause issues if on
Shutoff Delay 0 Sound never shuts off
DCC Timeout 0 DCC mode never times out
DCC Address 3 Always use address 3 - Do not change"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting!

So it has some special tweaks for MTS only? Maybe this is for the old MTS "serial functions". Does anyone know? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I do not know why there is an MTS feature but I can tell you it is there in the programmer software as a function that can be turned off and the default seems to be set to on.


----------

